# X-Factor 2022: torna Fedez in giuria. Fuori Emma.



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

*Torna Fedez ad X-Factor*, come anticipato da Chi e come confermato da Dagospia, che dà per vicinissimo il ritorno del rapper *in giuria*. *Fuori Emma Marrone*. Il talent di Sky, che ripartirà in autunno, è alle prese con una crisi di ascolti che va avanti da anni e affida al marito di Chiara Ferragni, già giudice per cinque stagioni, le sorti di un possibile rilancio del format.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna Fedez ad X-Factor*, come anticipato da Chi e come confermato da Dagospia, che dà per vicinissimo il ritorno del rapper *in giuria*. *Fuori Emma Marrone*. Il talent di Sky, che ripartirà in autunno, è alle prese con una crisi di ascolti che va avanti da anni e affida al marito di Chiara Ferragni, già giudice per cinque stagioni, le sorti di un possibile rilancio del format.


Non si capisce perchè continuino a puntare su questo programma, che è strafinito in tutto. Soldi buttati. Lo preferivo su Rai 2 con DJ Francesco ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## Stex (15 Aprile 2022)

e le quote rosa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Aprile 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> e le quote rosa?



Fedez non è quota rosa ?


----------



## Stex (15 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fedez non è quota rosa ?


fluido hai ragione


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

i reality e i talent stanno sparendo in altri paesi
da noi all'infinito gli stessi format


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Nonostante lo detesti ho provato sinceramente a dimostrare solidarietà e compassione, considerando anche il raro tipo di male che l'ha colpito, che ho vissuto da vicino e mi ha causato infinito dolore.

Ma quando vedo foto vergognose come i brindisi con gli enzimi pancreatici, e altre cose irrispettose, non posso che pentirmi di ogni debolezza di solidarietà che ho avuto. Stop,meglio che chiudo qui...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non si capisce perchè continuino a puntare su questo programma, che è strafinito in tutto. Soldi buttati. Lo preferivo su Rai 2 con DJ Francesco ed ho detto tutto.


dovranno pur mangiare sti creatori di monnezza musicale


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i reality e i talent stanno sparendo in altri paesi
> da noi all'infinito gli stessi format


ma il gf è finito? è da un anno che accendo la tv a pranzo e trovo ininterrottamente sto programma


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nonostante lo detesti ho provato sinceramente a dimostrare solidarietà e compassione, considerando anche il raro tipo di male che l'ha colpito, che ho vissuto da vicino e mi ha causato infinito dolore.
> 
> Ma quando vedo foto vergognose come i brindisi con gli enzimi pancreatici, e altre cose irrispettose, non posso che pentirmi di ogni debolezza di solidarietà che ho avuto. Stop,meglio che chiudo qui...


In che senso il brindisi con gli enzimi pancreatici?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> In che senso il brindisi con gli enzimi pancreatici?



E' successo anche questo. Lo squallore umano degli influencer può arrivare dove non si può immaginare...


----------

